# Phone Charger for Hackers



## Brill (Jan 20, 2019)

Nerds have a sense of humor too!  The Twitter comments are classic!!!!



> We’ve all had that moment. Your smartphone battery is running low, and you’re desperate for some juice. But just how desperate have you gotten? Desperate enough to plug your phone into an NSA charging station?



NSA Puts Phone Chargers at Hacker Conference in Plot to Go Viral


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2019)

lindy said:


> Nerds have a sense of humor too!  The Twitter comments are classic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NSA Puts Phone Chargers at Hacker Conference in Plot to Go Viral


It gives me hope when a government agency ‘gets the bit’.


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2019)

What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2019)

that's amazing


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 21, 2019)

AWP said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


The NSA finding a Nickelback themed playlist labeled 'AWP workout mix'?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> The NSA finding a Nickelback themed playlist labeled 'AWP workout mix'?


Fucking brilliant.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 21, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fucking brilliant.


Thank you! It took me a few tries to get it right. At first, I was going to make a quip about the NSA discovering AWP was secretly a founding member of Nickelback. Also brainstormed Nickelbacks lead singer moonlighting as AWP. None of my ideas made sense though, so I went with the above.


----------

